# Lua e Previsão do Tempo



## Antonio (8 Nov 2005 às 23:10)

Há alguns provérbios sobre a relação da Lua com a previsão do Tempo.

Indico aqui alguns dos que sei:

:ceulimpo: Lua Nova trovejada tem 3 dias de molhada; se no quarto continua, é molhada toda a Lua
:ceulimpo: Lua Nova de Setembro trovejada, 30 dias é molhada
:ceulimpo: Lua Nova trovejada, 30 dias é molhada e, se for a de Setembro, até Março irá chovendo

:ceulimpo: Lua pálida é chuvosa; vermelha é sempre ventosa; se branca fica, belo tempo nos indica

:ceulimpo: Lua Cheia nunca trouxe água; só chove nos Quartos

:ceulimpo: Se vires a Lua vermelha, põe pedra na telha

:ceulimpo: Se a Lua tem o círculo longe, água perto; se tem o círculo perto, água de longe.  
:ceulimpo: Lua com círculo e estrelas dentro, ou chuva ou vento


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2005 às 10:21)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Há alguns provérbios sobre a relação da Lua com a previsão do Tempo.
> 
> Indico aqui alguns dos que sei:
> 
> ...



Boas,

António,
Coloquei um post ene cumprido mas, quando o submeti ficou pendurado e pelos vistos não ficou!!  Estou com uma cabeça pq era elaborado... :cry: 
Os Adágios que considero fiáveis são o do circulo da Lua, dos 3dias molhada e da cor vermelha.
à cerca do círculo existe um que gosto particularmente:
"Um circulo na Lua é tão certo chover, como do casamento o homem se arrepender!"    
Isto dava pano para mangas e de facto é necessário um tópico.
Só deixo uma nota se a lua influencia o comportamento dos seres vivos, nos seus processos de reprodução, nas marés, na actividade vulcânica e não influenciará o clima??  
A lua foi e, é menosprezada pela comunidade científica e o que mais me dana é a perda de conhecimentos tácitos dos nossos antepassdos, baseada em milhares de observações e que cada vez é mais rara a transmissão desses conhecimentos. :cry: 
Mas estamos cá para isso, tenho pena de ter gasto mais de meia hora a escrever o mail anterior e nada, depois com mais tempo e com o decorrer postá-lo-ei novamente  
um abraço


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2005 às 13:12)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Há alguns provérbios sobre a relação da Lua com a previsão do Tempo.
> 
> Indico aqui alguns dos que sei:
> 
> ...



Boas,

António,
De facto alguns adágios populares fazem sentido e são de uma fiabilidade incrível, na minha opinião, enquanto outros são meras metáforas.  
Como sou um observador atento da lua irei indicar quais serão os de confiar e de considerar como factor de previsão:

:ceulimpo: Lua Nova trovejada tem 3 dias de molhada; se no quarto continua, é molhada toda a Lua - *Este poderemos considerar*

:ceulimpo: Lua Nova de Setembro trovejada, 30 dias é molhada- *Não considero relevante*
:ceulimpo: Lua Nova trovejada, 30 dias é molhada e, se for a de Setembro, até Março irá chovendo- *Não considero relevante*
:ceulimpo: Lua Cheia nunca trouxe água; só chove nos Quartos-* Não considero relevante*
ceulimpo: Se vires a Lua vermelha, põe pedra na telha - *A considerar*- pq tem haver com os fluxos nas correntes no nível superior da troposfera +5000m. e ...  
Lua alaranjada, casa gelada......  
:ceulimpo: Se a Lua tem o círculo longe, água perto; se tem o círculo perto, água de longe.  *De considerar sendo um dos mais fiáveis relacionados com ocorrência de precipitação nas 48h seguintes!*  
Existe um adágio que gosto muito acerca da mesma situação que é +/- assim: " A Lua com circulo é tão certo chover, como do casamento o homem se arrepender!"  

Eu considero a influência da Lua decisiva na previsão, tato a curto prazo como a longo Prazo, contudo, penso que ao longo dos tempos foi menosprezada pela comunidade científica, o que me intristece, pq além de não se investigar está-se a perder conhecimento tácito dos nossos antepassados, o conhecimento puro de milhares de observações... :cry: 
Senão vejamos, ela (Lua) tem influência junto dos animais, plantas e ene seres vivos, tem influência no vulcanismo, nas marés, na reprodução e no comportamento dos seres humanos pq é que não influenciará o CLIMA!??  
Os ciclos de Mlankovich definem o ciclo da lua e pequenas oscilações na sua inclinação poderão afectar o campo magnético da terra entre outras situações.

isso era um assunto que dava para um colóquio!


----------



## Antonio (9 Nov 2005 às 14:06)

Obrigado pela tua interessante resposta anterior 

Uma vez em Setembro quando era pequeno ocorreu uma lua nova trovejada e lembro-me bem de a minha mãe me dizer o provérbio "Lua Nova de Setembro trovejada, 30 dias é molhada" e de facto assim foi. Todo o mês choveu. Por isso não me esqueci mais desse provérbio. Mas um facto é que só posso testemunhar que na minha vida a lua nova trovejada em Setembro, só ocorreu uma vez...


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2005 às 15:32)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Obrigado pela tua interessante resposta anterior
> 
> Uma vez em Setembro quando era pequeno ocorreu uma lua nova trovejada e lembro-me bem de a minha mãe me dizer o provérbio "Lua Nova de Setembro trovejada, 30 dias é molhada" e de facto assim foi. Todo o mês choveu. Por isso não me esqueci mais desse provérbio. Mas um facto é que só posso testemunhar que na minha vida a lua nova trovejada em Setembro, só ocorreu uma vez...



Eu tb presenciei e todos nós presenciamos uma Lua Nova Trovojada e foi seis meses molhada (Set. 2000) e tb foi uma única vez, contudo a de 3 dias já presenciei ene vezes!  
Se hoje se lembrar olhe a posição da parte iluminada da Lua e a cor perto das 22h!


----------



## Antonio (9 Nov 2005 às 22:09)

Nesse ano eu não tinha reparado, o ano em que eu reparei uma lua nova trovejada em Setembro tinha eu uns 10 anos, talvez em 1973/1974...

A posição da Lua às 22h em Lisboa era de quarto crescente, estando quase deitada. A cor era de um branco mesmo muito luminoso!

Alguma dica?


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (10 Nov 2005 às 03:02)

ola!
As luas sao importantes nas marés...agora no tempo ..nao sei!
Mas as nossa gerações anteriores,basiavam-se mt nas luas...e nas caniculas!
Acho piada...porque a minha avó dizia estas coisas...e por coíncidência ou nao, ate acertava!
Mas eu,n acredito mt,que a lua tenha assim, uma interaccão tão directa com o tempo!
Agora, acredito que a lua influencie por exemplo os animais, que estao para nascer!
Mas ate podera mesmo ser veridico,a lua estar ligada ao tempo que ira fazer.


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2005 às 11:10)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Nesse ano eu não tinha reparado, o ano em que eu reparei uma lua nova trovejada em Setembro tinha eu uns 10 anos, talvez em 1973/1974...
> 
> A posição da Lua às 22h em Lisboa era de quarto crescente, estando quase deitada. A cor era de um branco mesmo muito luminoso!
> 
> Alguma dica?


De facto ás 22.00 estava branca mas, a partir das 00h, e  a metade estava quase na horizontal, não estava?...   

E a cor era ameia amarelada ás 01.30, hoje se tiveres possibilidade vê a cor à meia noite, mas o mais importante é tb a horizontalidade, pq se estivesse mais na vertical o significado é outro...

Horizontal é frio e se a cor for amarelada ainda reforça mais essa situação  

Na proxima Lua da mesma fase em dezembro seginicará que será fria... e mais não posso revelar...  até à Lua cheia a 16, depois sim faço uma previsão.


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2005 às 11:14)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> ola!
> As luas sao importantes nas marés...agora no tempo ..nao sei!
> Mas as nossa gerações anteriores,basiavam-se mt nas luas...e nas caniculas!
> Acho piada...porque a minha avó dizia estas coisas...e por coíncidência ou nao, ate acertava!
> ...



Não tenho qq dúvida de que a Lua inflçuencia a Atmosfera Terrestre e com ela o clima na Troposfera e mais, poderemos analisá-la para descobrir um padrão a longo prazo e algumas ocasiões a curto prazo  
sei que não existe nenhum ateu ou crente convicto, portanto aceito de bom agrado as v/ considerações.


----------



## Antonio (10 Nov 2005 às 13:43)

Pois, eu não vi a lua tão de noite, mas hoje então vou ver...
Mal posso esperar...


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2005 às 15:36)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Pois, eu não vi a lua tão de noite, mas hoje então vou ver...
> Mal posso esperar...



Mas António relembro que além da coloração, o mais importante é a Verticalidade/Horizontalidade da parte iluminada....


----------



## Metman (10 Nov 2005 às 16:03)

Muito interessante esses provérbios, a partir de hoje vou ficar um pouco mais atento á lua!


----------



## Antonio (10 Nov 2005 às 23:40)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Mas António relembro que além da coloração, o mais importante é a Verticalidade/Horizontalidade da parte iluminada....


Mas a lua apresentar-se horizontal ou vertical, não terá mais a ver com a rotação da Lua em volta da Terra? Isso parece ser independente de fazer frio ou calor...

Bem, esta noita a Lua está quase deitada com um brilho intenso, mas ou eu estou pitosga ou parece que imediatamente abaixo da parte iluminada da Lua parece haver um reflexo da mesma


----------



## Seringador (11 Nov 2005 às 11:49)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Mas a lua apresentar-se horizontal ou vertical, não terá mais a ver com a rotação da Lua em volta da Terra? Isso parece ser independente de fazer frio ou calor...
> 
> Bem, esta noita a Lua está quase deitada com um brilho intenso, mas ou eu estou pitosga ou parece que imediatamente abaixo da parte iluminada da Lua parece haver um reflexo da mesma



Boas,
António, qdo refiro horizontalidade/verticalidade da parte iluminada prende-se pelo facto de que, no quarto crescente a divisão entre a parte iluminada e a escura se situar mais na vertical ao alto, obliqua ou na horizontal e isso é que temos de ter em conta e mais não posso adiantar!  

Na Lua Cheia temos de ter em atenção o seu brilho no momento em que a lua atinge o seu auge, i.e. -30 minutos em relação à hora indicada oficialmente!
a ver vamos!


----------



## Antonio (11 Nov 2005 às 13:43)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> António, qdo refiro horizontalidade/verticalidade da parte iluminada prende-se pelo facto de que, no quarto crescente a divisão entre a parte iluminada e a escura se situar mais na vertical ao alto, obliqua ou na horizontal e isso é que temos de ter em conta e mais não posso adiantar!


Mas a horizontalidade da parte iluminada não depende apenas da rotação da Lua à volta da Terra e não com a temperatura? Se calhar não estou a entender bem o que queres dizer...


----------



## Seringador (11 Nov 2005 às 14:43)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Mas a horizontalidade da parte iluminada não depende apenas da rotação da Lua à volta da Terra e não com a temperatura? Se calhar não estou a entender bem o que queres dizer...



Penso que não estamos a falar da mesma coisa eu não estou a falar dos fenómenos de rotação ou ciclos da Lua, pq esses são de 41.000 anos e um ciclo da Lua com o mesmo º inclinação são de 18,600 em 18,600 anos e dava para outra discussão!  
  eu estou a falar no aspecto de observação directa da Lua nas diferentes fases,  após a Lua Nova é importante observar que parte começa a ficar iluminada ( crescente é sempre da direita para a esquerda no n/ ponto de vista), i.e. se é mais Lado direito superior ou inferior ou se está a ficar iluminada por todo lado direito de alto a baixo como o simbolo islâmico da lua!
Tudos tem um significado e, na Lua cheia o mais importante é a intensidade e a cor da Lua....

estas observações permitiram extrapolar, já que penso que reflectirão pequeníssimas diferenças de movimentos e ângulos de inclinação dos dois astros, que poderão infliuenciar o importante campo magnético entre a terra e a lua, afectando assim o sistema da atmosfera e consecutivamente da troposfera!


----------



## Luiz Spinola (6 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

Se a lua interfere gravitacionalmente na flacidez das águas marítimas, certamente ela interfere também nos mais flácidos corpos de água que pairam sobre nossas cabeças !!  

"OBSERVAÇÕES ACERCA DO TEMPO" VAI DIZER MUITO SOBRE A INFLUÊNCIA DAS LUAS NAS CHUVAS !!   

http://groups.google.com/group/ambientecientifico1/web

Abraços a todos....Luiz.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

Tema polémico sem dúvida mas coerente com muitas observações efectuadas ao longo dos séculos.
Não sei se repararam mas a mudança de tempo esta semana deu-se no dia 4 de Janeiro coincidindo com a mudança de lua nova para crescente; para que estejam atentos nos próximos dias e pelo dia 12 com a lua cheia o tempo talvez vá mudar - digo talvez porque não estou a falar de uma ciência exacta mas de uma crença popular, do chamado senso comum, segundo a qual as mudanças significativas de tempo coincidem com a mudança de fase lunar. Aliás é do senso comum que uma lua nova trará a tendência do tempo (meteorologicamente falando) dos próximos 28 dias ("as 4 fases da lua").
Não é à toa que é hábito comprar os almanaques (das missões, da boa nova) para ver o tempo do próximo ano - eu já tenho o deste 2009...
O anuário perpétuo é a base das previsões a longo prazo da crença popular - melhor que as runs a longo prazo que temos visto neste fórum


----------

